# Air Intake system performance



## jOKER67 (Nov 5, 2020)

I keep getting an air intake performance code that trips the check engine light. I have a 2016 cruze with a 1.4L ecotec turbo. I see alot of videoes about pcv system and such. The engine i have is all aluminum, it doesn't have the plastic manifold i see in alot of the videos. I have cleaned the MAF sensor and the light goes off for a few days only to return. I have a K&N filter installed. Is that giving the car a performance code issue? I have tried resetting the computer by removing the negative battery cable and reconnecting it. That worked for a few days.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Some people have had problems with the oiled air filters crudding up the MAF sensor. Change the filter to a dry style like Injen.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have the k&n drop in filter no issues here not worth the extra $$$ for an actual hot air intake


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

P1101 (if your code) is often caused by the CAI itself, dirty MAF and/or MAP (IAPT) sensors and clogged PCV orifices inside the valve cover.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like you are over oiling the filter. Consider replacing the wet filter with a dry Injen filter.


----------

